# What's your favourite focal length?



## AprilForever (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi everyone! What's your favourite focal length? 

Mine is: 600mm, on 7D, and 300mm, on 7D also, 24mm, on 5D, and also 35mm on 7D.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2014)

600 mm also.  (On a 1DX)


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

Click said:


> 600 mm also.  (On a 1DX)



17mm (on a 6d) ... it fits about 7x into your gear, price, length and weight-wise :->


----------



## Maui5150 (Nov 19, 2014)

is that a 600mm on your body, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2014)

My favorite focal length ranges from 14mm to 1200mm, depending on what I'm shooting.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 19, 2014)

I never thought I would like the 35 as much as I do. It is my default lens these days.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 19, 2014)

800mm is my most used but my 25mm lens is my favourite - simply because it's the lightest!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 19, 2014)

Whatever mm is available and will give me the best result for the image


----------



## surapon (Nov 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> My favorite focal length ranges from 14mm to 1200mm, depending on what I'm shooting.


+ 1 For me too, my dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist
But, I must add 8 mm, Fish eye , 12 mm. Plus 1920 mm too ( 600 + 2X X 1.6 of 7D MK II= 1920 mm ).
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > 600 mm also.  (On a 1DX)
> ...



LOL So true


----------



## caMARYnon (Nov 19, 2014)

35mm is my all around focal length. But all around is different from favorite. As Neuro said: depending on what I'm shooting I use the lenses that I own.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2014)

It depends on my mood, and what's in front of the lens. I have taken landscape shots with my 400mm, and photographed birds with the 10-22mm, so I'm not afraid to try something new or in odd ways.
Favourite, as in most used, would still be the 400mm. If I had anything longer, it would most likely be the longest piece of fluorite.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 19, 2014)

caMARYnon said:


> 35mm is my all around focal length. But all around is different from favorite. As Neuro said: depending on what I'm shooting I use the lenses that I own.



+1, fully agree. My walk-around focal length is 35mm but I don't have any favourite one. It depends on the circumstances


----------



## Besisika (Nov 19, 2014)

I am an 85mm guy. Other focal lengths are not favorite, just musts or diversity.


----------



## sanj (Nov 19, 2014)

No such thing.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 19, 2014)

Picking only one - 14mm

Picking two - 14mm and 400mm

picking three - 14mm, 100mm (for macro purposes plus general use), and 400mm


----------



## Joe M (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess I could pour through my pics in bridge and see what I use most often. I'd hazard a guess that I'm around 35 a lot and 100 often. I don't have a favourite length. I have preferred lengths that I like to use for certain circumstances and even then, if those circumstances allow. I do think though, that one of the most useful zooms ever invented is the 70-200.


----------



## TeT (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking at my images... most of them were taken right around 70mm


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> My favorite focal length ranges from 14mm to 1200mm, depending on what I'm shooting.



+1, but I stop at 300mm currently.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 19, 2014)

Which of your children do you like more? :-\

I like 24mm and 70mm (full frame).
Occasionally I feel 2000mm would be great


----------



## tayassu (Nov 19, 2014)

I love every focal length for their specific look and feel and I think it is most important that you very a lot.

For me, personally, I have taken my best images in the telephoto area between 144 (my Macro lens) and 300mm. There are some exceptions in the UWA area, though.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 19, 2014)

The diagonal of the camera's sensor.


----------



## slclick (Nov 19, 2014)

100mm from 11 inches away


----------



## Besisika (Nov 19, 2014)

slclick said:


> 100mm from 11 inches away


What are you shooting, butterfly?


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 19, 2014)

I find that more and more I reach for the same three lenses when I leave the house with the 6D: 15mm Fisheye, 35mm IS, 100mm L.

When I have the 7D, it's typically only two: the 17-40mm L and the 70-300mm L

I have a 50mm and a 24-105mm L that rarely ever get used.

That's about as narrow as I can make it.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 19, 2014)

Tough call. Probably 50mm, but I like and use every focal length from 16mm to 400mm.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 19, 2014)

21mm ... I find I use my 16-35 most often in the 18-21 range. it'd be nice to have a fast 21mm prime, maybe like a 21mm f/2 IS? but I think that would be a tiny, tiny niche market


----------



## slclick (Nov 19, 2014)

Besisika said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > 100mm from 11 inches away
> ...



macro


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

I prefer to frame a photo properly, rather than using 600mm when 35mm is proper or vice versa.

A favorite focal length just doesn't compute.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 19, 2014)

420mm


----------



## icassell (Nov 19, 2014)

My favorites range between my 8mm/3.5 Rokinon FE and my Canon 500/4 + 2XTC at 1000mm ... it all depends ...


----------



## iMagic (Nov 19, 2014)

The one I don't have........ yet


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Nov 19, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Which of your children do you like more? :-\



It depends on the time of day and how long since the last meal - the order changes.

First you have , later it's , then it all ends in :'(


----------



## iron-t (Nov 19, 2014)

85mm. I love the perspective for portraits.


----------



## ecka (Nov 19, 2014)

14-35-85-150


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 19, 2014)

Whichever one that gets me the shot I want!

My most used lens is my 24-105L.


----------



## aussielearner (Nov 19, 2014)

Whatever gets me the shot. I can't say that I have a favourite.

I have an 18-35, 50 and 55-250. Usually I'm at either end of the telephoto lenses with not much in between.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 19, 2014)

in film it used to be 135 prime and 85mm prime fd mount lenses


in digital I still love the 50mm1.8 and the28-135 zoom also the 20-35 zoom.
so when not birding the 20-135 range with the 1.6 crop factor.


----------



## DRR (Nov 19, 2014)

35mm gets me probably 80-90% of the shots I look to take.


----------



## bereninga (Nov 19, 2014)

40mm has been good for general purposes.


----------



## PhotoCat (Nov 19, 2014)

85mm for portraits. 8)


----------



## Danielle (Nov 19, 2014)

35mm - Not that fussy huh? It's my most used focal lengths by far. My Zeiss is a 2/35 ZE so it does figure.

Still, my 24-70 does spend a lot of time on my camera too.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 20, 2014)

Depends on the subject and on my whims.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 20, 2014)

107mm


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 21, 2014)

35mm on FF or equivalent 23mm on my Fujis.


----------

